# about?



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

who know the pigeon about？


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is that a English Carrier breed or Barb? From reading the description that is what it looks like, ..... the long strong neck, broad breast, long tail, and extensive beak and eye wattle.


They sure are lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Looks to me like some type of High flyer. Maybe a Serbian Highflyer?


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*About*

It is not a Serbian Highflier. Looks like an English Carrier.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitley not a high flier or barb. I was thinking English Carrier too. Some homers' ceres CAN get that big too.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a cross of an English carrier and some type of homer. The characteristics are more of an English carrier but it looks like it's not as tall and a little wider body. I would love to have a breed like those in my loft.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bagdad*

*These birds look like BAGDADs to me,there are at least 6 sub breeds in the Bagdad family this a rare bird in the USA. They were first imported into the USA in the early 1950's  .GEORGE*


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'm sure George is right again*

That's what they look like to me.

Bill


----------

